# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Իսկ դուք պատրա՞ստ եք վաղը դեն նետել ծխախոտը

## e-armenians

Վաղը՝ մայիսի 31-ին, ծխախոտի դեմ պայքարի համաշխարհային օրն է:

Բոլոր ծխողները միգուցե մեկ անգամ էլ խորհեին, եւ օգտագործեին այդ օրվա խորհուրդը՝ վերջնականապես ազատվելու մահաբեր ծխախոտից...

----------

Apsara (30.05.2011)

----------


## Apsara

> Վաղը՝ մայիսի 31-ին, ծխախոտի դեմ պայքարի համաշխարհային օրն է:
> 
> Բոլոր ծխողները միգուցե մեկ անգամ էլ խորհեին, եւ օգտագործեին այդ օրվա խորհուրդը՝ վերջնականապես ազատվելու մահաբեր ծխախոտից...


Շատ լավ կլիներ, եթե մարդն ուզեր ու հեշտությամբ դեն նետեր այն, ինչ իրեն և կողքիններին թունավորում է, իսկ միգուցե ծխողները գոնե միայն վաղը չծխեն, տեսնես հնարավոր ա՞ տենց դիմանալ:

----------


## ars83

Լսում ե՞ս, *Ռուֆուս*, մարդը քեզ ա հարցնում՝ պատրա՞ստ ես դեն նետել աիգարետդ, մի քիչ ջանի գալ, գլխացավը մոռանալ ու շրջակայքում գտնվող մարդկանց թոքերը չապխտել:  :Sad:  Հը՞, այ լուցկու չոփ:  :Tongue:   :Aggressive:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Լսում ե՞ս, *Ռուֆուս*, մարդը քեզ ա հարցնում՝ պատրա՞ստ ես դեն նետել աիգարետդ, մի քիչ ջանի գալ, գլխացավը մոռանալ ու շրջակայքում գտնվող մարդկանց թոքերը չապխտել:  Հը՞, այ լուցկու չոփ:


Չէ  :Beee: e

----------

Ungrateful (30.05.2011), VisTolog (30.05.2011), Հայկօ (30.05.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

> Լսում ե՞ս, *Ռուֆուս*, մարդը քեզ ա հարցնում՝ պատրա՞ստ ես դեն նետել աիգարետդ, մի քիչ ջանի գալ, գլխացավը մոռանալ ու շրջակայքում գտնվող մարդկանց թոքերը չապխտել:  Հը՞, այ լուցկու չոփ:


էս ինչ հարձակումներ ա Արս.....   :Aggressive:  Ռուֆուսը ստեղ մենակ չի.... նայի կոլայդեռի զոհ չդառնաս միամիտ..... :Tongue:

----------

Ungrateful (30.05.2011), VisTolog (30.05.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ դուք պատրա՞ստ եք վաղը դեն նետել ծխախոտը


Այո՛, իհարկե. եթե տուփը դատարկվի, անպայման դեն կնետեմ:

Իսկ եթե լուրջ. ինձ հետաքրքիր ա՝ կա՞ աշխարհում մի մարդ, ով էս օրը թարգել ա ծխելը: Ներվերիս ազդում են սենց տխմարությունները: Էլի ծխելս եկավ

----------

Amaru (30.05.2011), Ariadna (30.05.2011), Freeman (30.05.2011), Ungrateful (30.05.2011), VisTolog (30.05.2011)

----------


## ars83

> էս ինչ հարձակումներ ա Արս.....   Ռուֆուսը ստեղ մենակ չի.... նայի կոլայդեռի զոհ չդառնաս միամիտ.....


Ես որ կոլայդերի զոհ դառա, ծխողներից սկի մի թութունի հատիկ չի մնա:  :Tongue:  Ռուֆուսը մի կողմից հեծանիվ ա քշում, առողջ կյանք-բան, մյուս կողմից գնում նստում բնության ամենասիրուն տեսարանների մեջտեղում (գետ, զեփյուռ, ծառեր, սարեր  :Jpit:  ) ու բքում: :Angry2:  Իսկ ես հակասական բաներ չեմ սիրում.  :LOL:  սաղ իմ պայքարը տրամաբանական նկատառումներով ա:
Եվ ընդհանրապես, Հովհաննես, կխնդրեի իմ առողջապահական նկրտումներին չմիջամտել: Հասկացա՞ր:  :Aggressive: 

Հ.Գ. Էս «անշնորհակալ» Արսն էլ նենց մի կպած շնորհակալություններ ա հայտնում ծխողների ու նրանց պաշտպանների գրառումներին:  :Sad:  Սպասի, դու հլը ձեռքս կընկնես, ադաշ:  :Tongue:   :Friends:

----------

Jarre (01.06.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. ծխախոտ:*

----------

ars83 (30.05.2011), VisTolog (30.05.2011), Լեո (31.05.2011)

----------

